# Web Server malware detection



## FrancisLee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Has anyone had any luck trying to make maldet work on FreeBSD 8? I would like to use this to scan my server for web vulnerabilities.

I'm trying to make maldetect-1.4.1 work. It's installing fine. When I use it, it's saying "command not found" even if the files are there in the correct path.

FrancisLee


----------



## FrancisLee (Dec 5, 2011)

Just an update. Here is what happens during installation:


```
server# sh install.sh
install.sh: /usr/local/maldetect/maldet: not found
install.sh: /usr/local/maldetect/maldet: not found
Linux Malware Detect v1.4.1
            (C) 2002-2011, R-fx Networks <proj@r-fx.org>
            (C) 2011, Ryan MacDonald <ryan@r-fx.org>
inotifywait (C) 2007, Rohan McGovern <rohan@mcgovern.id.au>
This program may be freely redistributed under the terms of the GNU GPL

installation completed to /usr/local/maldetect
config file: /usr/local/maldetect/conf.maldet
exec file: /usr/local/maldetect/maldet
exec link: /usr/local/sbin/maldet
exec link: /usr/local/sbin/lmd
cron.daily: /etc/cron.daily/maldet

imported config options from /usr/local/maldetect.last/conf.maldet
install.sh: /usr/local/maldetect/maldet: not found
server#
```


----------



## FrancisLee (Dec 6, 2011)

SOLVED.

I just installed bash and updated the maldet config file to point to the bash executable location.

Hope this helps.
FrancisLee


----------

